# How good is your Dutch?



## Silva1

Hello Detailing community :wave:

Long story short, bought a set of bbs rm's looking to fit my polo 6r and as it stands the polo is a 5x100 setup whereas the wheels are 4x100.
Having a little search about everyone seems to be getting adapters from here > http://www.concept-wheels.be/shop/i...eek&action=article&group_id=9&aid=100&lang=NL

Just wondering if I have the correct page so I dont order the wrong thing by accident :lol:
Has anyone here have history dealing with this company?

Thanks in advanced
Ed


----------



## The Cueball

http://translate.google.com/transla...on=article&group_id=9&aid=100&lang=NL&act=url

:thumb:


----------



## josadler

I speak dutch. What do You want to know?


----------



## Silva1

The Cueball said:


> http://translate.google.com/transla...on=article&group_id=9&aid=100&lang=NL&act=url
> 
> :thumb:


yeah google translator is always dubbed :lol::lol:


----------



## Silva1

josadler said:


> I speak dutch. What do You want to know?


Just making sure these are the correct ones. probably much easier to email the guy directly :lol:


----------



## smegal

http://www.concept-wheels.be/shop/i...eek&action=article&group_id=9&aid=100&lang=en


----------



## RaceGlazer

Send them an e-mail to ask for confirmation, I have rarely met a Dutchman who doesn't speak excellent English. I was there on Thursday.


----------



## -jim-

I am from Belgium.
Normally our shop owners speak/write quite good English.


----------



## smegal

I'd take a look at the link I posted. As long as you know the hub and wheel stud pitches and centrebores you should be able to find what you need.


----------



## johnwoo

My Dutch is very good


----------

